# Ship's bell from Marconi



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Kiwi Trading have in their possession a large bell, possibly bronze, which is marked MARCONI, Type 3034, SL 1120, Made In England, 1938.

I'm not aware of Marconi supplying ship's bells but I wasn't around in 1938!

Can anyone throw any light on this item?


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

On ships with 1 radio Officer there was a bell in their cabin connected to the distress system. When off watch and a SOS came through the bell would ring to alert the Officer. Could be one of those but there are many R/O on site which probably be of more help.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Could it have been saved before this ship sank after a U-Boat attack ?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A description of the size and shape or even a picture might help I suppose.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

s.s. MARCONI.... built 1917 and sunk in WW2.


1938? Might have been a replacement. It does happen once in a while.

The ship was sink but not sure how 'deep'.

Stephen


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

oceantramp said:


> On ships with 1 radio Officer there was a bell in their cabin connected to the distress system. When off watch and a SOS came through the bell would ring to alert the Officer. Could be one of those but there are many R/O on site which probably be of more help.


I don't remember them being made of bronze and I didn't think they were all that big.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

She was purchased by Marconi Steamship Company in 1937. It took just over half an hour (33 minutes) to sink after being torpedoed. Maybe they had time to remove the bell.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

"MARCONI SS was a British Cargo Steamer of 7,402 tons built in 1917 by Harland & Wolff Ltd, Govan, Glasgow for Liverpool, Brazil & River Plate Sn Co. (Lamport & Holt), Liverpool . She was powered by a steam, quadruple expansion engine of 887 nhp giving 17.5 knots. In 1934 she was purchased by Lamport & Holt Ltd and in 1937 by MARCONI Steamship Co Ltd (Kaye Son & Co Ltd). On the 21st May 1941 when on route from Manchester to Rio Grande & the River Plate in ballast and in Convoy OB-322 she was torpedoed by German submarine U-98 and sunk 270 miles Se of Greenland."

Unlikely the bell was taken from the wreck. Perhaps it was taken off the ship before the war for safe keeping.

Stephen


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

oceantramp said:


> On ships with 1 radio Officer there was a bell in their cabin connected to the distress system. When off watch and a SOS came through the bell would ring to alert the Officer. Could be one of those but there are many R/O on site which probably be of more help.


Not that kind of bell...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

1938 does not tally with the launch of you SS Marconi, Stephen. A ships bell with a type and serial number?

(An autoalarm bell or DF Gong - Crikey, one wouldn't sleep through either!)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Varley said:


> 1938 does not tally with the launch of you SS Marconi, Stephen. A ships bell with a type and serial number?
> 
> (An autoalarm bell or DF Gong - Crikey, one wouldn't sleep through either!)




True. Possible this was a replacement for the ship. The earlier one was stolen in Suez Canal! 

Would best to get a photo of the bell and how the name is carved into the bell. That would answer a couple of question.

Stephen


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

oceantramp said:


> On ships with 1 radio Officer there was a bell in their cabin connected to the distress system. When off watch and a SOS came through the bell would ring to alert the Officer. Could be one of those but there are many R/O on site which probably be of more help.


Yup, those were the electrical Auto Alarm bells. But not that. This is a standard dome bell with a clanger - looks like a standard ship's bell.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Varley said:


> 1938 does not tally with the launch of you SS Marconi, Stephen. A ships bell with a type and serial number?
> 
> (An autoalarm bell or DF Gong - Crikey, one wouldn't sleep through either!)


A type and serial number does sound very MimCo !!

Thanks to everyone who has commented so far. The existence of the SS Marconi is interesting but, as commented, the date doesn't seem to tie in.

I don't have a photo of the bell but I'm told it will be appearing on eBay soon, so we should soon get to see what it's like and what sort of condition it's in.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

True Bob.

I wonder if Mimco did an automatic/remote fog signal outfit? Philips did an electronic version that worked through the talkback if I remember correctly.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm now advised that the bell has not gone on to eBay but has been sold to a dealer.

The attached photos have been supplied to me.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Might have been made by 'Marconi'.... see attached photo of a MARCONI DF. I would suggest Marconi were selling bells as well as other cast things... like the DF. I doubt it came from the ship s.s. MARCONI. Does not look like it has come off any sunken wreck.... just left without polishing.

Also, here is a photo of a Marconi Auto Bell from the 1920. Not a bell... more like an 'alarm'.

Stephen


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Could it be a buoy bell?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Fraid not. This buoy comes with a shackle so it can be hung 'free'. For the bell to work 'automatically' it must be rigid and so the clanger can work when the buoy works.

This photo shows how it is held rigid and the clangers are 'external'.


Stephen


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Have never seen a ship bell with a chain which seems to indicate it might not be from a ship. Maybe the clapper is chained down and the bell allowed to swing free! Hence my buoy suggestion.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Possible for sure. I think the clapper would be chained from only one side though if bell went from side to side it would not strike. I think the photo of the full buoys shows how the clappers would be quite long and would make a very loud ring.

Still might have been a ship's foscle bell. The clapper may have had the chain to stop the clanger from ringing when the ship rolls. Still, on most ships the clanger is usually taken down and stowed away when at sea. Nuisance if it ringing at sea... wakes everyone!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I fair that is was a MARCONI bell though... never what the purpose. The word MARCONI, Type number... four numerals... same as the Marconi DF, Serial Number... or 'SN'... same and manufacture England. All seems to be all from them.

Stephen


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe something on these lines, but made by Marconi.

One point against is that all the bells seem to have fixed mountings rather than shackles/swivels.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

This from Trinity House is the 'tea bell'!

Note the shackle on the Marconi bell... that shackle is way too small. Old, but might not be an original fitting.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

This bell was used at the Marconi Seaforth Sands Wireless Station. Maybe the one discussed served the same purpose. Just a thought.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Strickylad44 said:


> This bell was used at the Marconi Seaforth Sands Wireless Station. Maybe the one discussed served the same purpose. Just a thought.


Bravo! Where did you find this 1905 bell from? Has a sticky number... as from an auction? 

Possible the 1938 bell was used at some other Wireless Station?

Stephen


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Bravo! Where did you find this 1905 bell from? Has a sticky number... as from an auction?
> 
> Possible the 1938 bell was used at some other Wireless Station?
> 
> Stephen


Was just searching for Marconi wireless station bells.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Another image of the Bell.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Strickylad44 said:


> Was just searching for Marconi wireless station bells.



LOL TITANIC sells!

I have an original recording of the last wireless message from TITANIC. It says DIT DIT DIT DAH DAH DAH DIT DIT DIT.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Can,t imagine a bell of that size hanging inside my cabin or on the bridge and being activated by the auto alarm. If it was, I would have cut it down and flogged it off for scrap at the next port.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Steven: It surely would have been 'CQD'? Rather than SOS...

Do you still own that wonderful watercolour of the "Icenic", or is it sold?

Paul


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Paul Braxton said:


> Steven: It surely would have been 'CQD'? Rather than SOS...
> 
> Do you still own that wonderful watercolour of the "Icenic", or is it sold?
> 
> Paul


Paul,

Started sending CQD, but then Phillips started sending SOS.  

Thanks. ICENIC... an oil colour? Hanging somewhere in Sydney. I started a CARNATIC a couple of years ago. Not finished. I should come back to it.

Stephen


----------



## Al Viljoen (Aug 30, 2017)

Possibly this will throw some light on the bell situation.

(Admin - if this is not allowed - please delete.)


The Great Clapper Caper
(This was one of my favorite skits with Jack Webb and Johnny Carson on The Tonight Show) (If you remember Dragnet, Jack’s character had a deadpan look and sound, very serious)
Friday: This is the city. Los Angeles California.
Some people rob for pleasure.
Some rob because its there. You never know.
My names Friday, I’m a cop.
I was working the day watch, on a robbery, when I got a call from the Acme School Bell Company. There’s been a robbery.
Man: There’s been a robbery.
Friday: Yes Sir, what is it?
Man: My clappers.
Friday: Your clappers?
Man: Yea, you know those things inside a bell that makes them clang.
Friday: The clangers.
Man: That’s right, but we call them clappers in the business.
Friday: A clapper caper.
Man: What’s that?
Friday: Nothing Sir. Now can I have the facts?
What kind of clappers was stolen on this capper?
Man: They were copper clappers.
Friday: And where were they kept?
Man: In the closet.
Friday: U huh. You have any ideas, who might have taken the copper clappers from the closet?
Man: Well, once fired a man and he swore he’d get even.
Friday: What was his name?
Man: Claude Cooper.
Friday: You think he…….
Man That’s right ! That’s right! I think Claude Copper copped my copper clappers, kept in a closet.
Friday: Do you know where this Claude Cooper is from?
Man: Yea, Cleveland.
Friday: That figures that figures.
Man: What make it worse, they were clean.
Friday: Clean copper clappers?
Man: That’s right.
Friday: Why do you think Cleveland’s Claude Cooper, would cop your clean copper clappers kept in your closet?
Man: Only one reason.
Friday: And what’s that?
Man: He’s a kleptomaniac.
Friday: Who first discovered that the copper clappers were copped?
Man: My cleaning woman, Clara Clifford.
Friday: That figures, now let me see if I have the facts straight here.
Cleaning woman Clara Clifford discovered your clean copper clappers, kept in a closet, were copped by Claude Cooper the kleptomaniac from Cleveland. Now is that about it?
Man: One other thing.
Friday: What’s that?
Man: If ever I catch kleptomaniac Claude Cooper from Cleveland, who copped my clean copper clappers that were kept in a closet.
Friday: Yes?
Man: I’ll clobber him.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

It does ring a bell.

Tks.


----------



## Al Viljoen (Aug 30, 2017)

Very apt reply.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks and be well in SA!


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Steven: Your "Icenic" has to be one of the best maritime art paintings I've set eyes on, for sure. I was R/O on her in '74, just before you joined. I wonder if you remember; did you relieve 2/O John McKechnie?

Like to hope you might complete the "Carnatic". I'd like to see that one.

Paul


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

#32 .

That reminds me of the little piece of movie doggerel, maybe part of one of the great comedic routines:

"You remind me of a man.."

"What man?"

"Man with the power..."

"What power; voodoo?"

"No, hoodoo..."

"Hoodoo?"

You do".'

"I do what?"

"You remind me of a man...."


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Paul Braxton said:


> Steven: Your "Icenic" has to be one of the best maritime art paintings I've set eyes on, for sure. I was R/O on her in '74, just before you joined. I wonder if you remember; did you relieve 2/O John McKechnie?
> 
> Like to hope you might complete the "Carnatic". I'd like to see that one.
> 
> Paul


Paul,

I was in ICENIC summer 1977. Freddy Boize Master. Grahame Clay. Self. Paul Faulds 3/O. One other 3/O as well on the coastal run. Joe Bottomley Cadet (aka Draughtmarks Bottomley).

Don't remember John McKechnie. I was all new to it SSA. If we are right then you would remember the Almighty pis* up in the bar while alongside in Cristobal? 

Is this the ICENIC painting? I did a large pencil of ICENIC on chartpaper. Lost years ago.

I did go on board DARRO at Bermuda, 1975. Robbie Altham Master. I did a painting of DARRO just before the ship came in, coincidence. I went aboard DARRO... just to visit. I was just off a large VLCC. I was very taken with this old clapped boat with great atmosphere. That is why I took a shot at SSA in 1977. Broken knee etc and six month later I was back in Denholms… and with my own fast reefer, LOCH LOMOND.

Stephen


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Steven: Yes, that's the painting, alright. Superb lines, and you have captured her perfectly on a choppy sea. Wish I could paint seas as well.

I don't remember the almighty pis*up you mention at Cristobal, but then, there were so many, not surprising at all. Don't recognise any of the names you mention. She was a good ship, and I enjoyed my time on her. We were laid up for some 6 weeks in Dunedin, awaiting the start-up of the freezing works season. Some of us got shore jobs in the interim! We brought out several dogs and cats from UK to their owners who'd relocated to NZ. Fun and games for the cadets!

I began my painting career a year after leaving "Icenic", on "Canopic" in '75, when in drydock in Curacao. Used chart paper then, too. It's very good for doing fine pencil work, as you know. 2/O let me have one or two sheets of cancelled charts and I was away. Worked in the (relatively) quiet confines of the shut-doors wheelhouse to keep noise and dust out from the work going on below in drydock. Never done a drawing or painting since, standing up!

All the best, Paul


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Paul Braxton said:


> Steven: Yes, that's the painting, alright. Superb lines, and you have captured her perfectly on a choppy sea. Wish I could paint seas as well.
> 
> I don't remember the almighty pis*up you mention at Cristobal, but then, there were so many, not surprising at all. Don't recognise any of the names you mention. She was a good ship, and I enjoyed my time on her. We were laid up for some 6 weeks in Dunedin, awaiting the start-up of the freezing works season. Some of us got shore jobs in the interim! We brought out several dogs and cats from UK to their owners who'd relocated to NZ. Fun and games for the cadets!
> 
> ...



Charts (great paper) and plenty of pencils... and some spare time.

Just check in again. What dates on board ICENIC? 

Here is the first photo I ever took of ICENIC, alongside in Hamilton, Bermuda 1962. I was just age 10. When I was on the ship I remember the event and so I went back through the old logbooks in the chartroom to discover when the ship had been in Bda. Just once, it was the return voyage of her Maiden Trip! So, between seeing the ship to joining as second mate. Like Burke's 'Connections'!


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice photo, Steven, and great that you were able to find out when she was in Bermuda. Great ship to serve on. I signed on in Aug. '73 (London) and left her in Soton Feb. '74. Captain Marshall. Nice connection you had with her.

Have there been any C19 infections in Bermuda yet, I wonder?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Paul Braxton said:


> Nice photo, Steven, and great that you were able to find out when she was in Bermuda. Great ship to serve on. I signed on in Aug. '73 (London) and left her in Soton Feb. '74. Captain Marshall. Nice connection you had with her.
> 
> Have there been any C19 infections in Bermuda yet, I wonder?



Paul,

Guess what. I was not with you in ICENIC. I joined at Sheerness 22.6.77 to Auckland 26.7.77. Freddy Boize Master.

But I did meet Capt Ray Marshall in Avonmouth. He met him at the gangway. I was heading ashore and he was visiting the Ch, Off. I didn't know Marshall. Just a 'visitor'. Next day Ch Off told me who he was. He was well know here in Bermuda as Master OCEAN MONARCH.

Good friend here I see frequently is Allan Davidson. He was Second Officer OCEAN MONARCH, sailed Marshall.

Stephen


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Small world, Allan Davidson was a cadet on the Queen of Bermuda in 1957 when I first went to sea. I was told many years later that he ended his career as the harbour master in Hamilton Bermuda. Pity the airfield was expanded for tourists it spoiled the whole atmosphere of the island.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah! Allan left Furness in 1966 and left the MONARCH as 2/O. Came ashore to work with if family's business. He was a member of the Marine Board (Ports Authority). He was not Harbour Master. I was Harbour Master 1982/83. When I left the new HM was Ian Clarke, former Ch Off, QUEEN OF BERMUDA and was also Pilot Warden.

Allan get together at least every two weeks for curry. We sit for hours and I enjoy hearing the stories of life on the QUEEN and the MONARCH. 

Please msg me at prinsendam at Hotmail dot com and I'll pass on Allan's e mail address.

Stephen


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

A bit of thread drift there but welcome. I still have a jigsaw of Icenic at Opua in the bay of Islands in the North of New Zealand, it might be missing one piece but largely complete. I guess I was about 7-8 when I got given it for a b/day or Christmas, so 56-57 years ago, I've long thought they were a lovely looking class of ship.


----------



## 2barrypalmer (10 mo ago)

Stephen J. Card said:


> "MARCONI SS was a British Cargo Steamer of 7,402 tons built in 1917 by Harland & Wolff Ltd, Govan, Glasgow for Liverpool, Brazil & River Plate Sn Co. (Lamport & Holt), Liverpool . She was powered by a steam, quadruple expansion engine of 887 nhp giving 17.5 knots. In 1934 she was purchased by Lamport & Holt Ltd and in 1937 by MARCONI Steamship Co Ltd (Kaye Son & Co Ltd). On the 21st May 1941 when on route from Manchester to Rio Grande & the River Plate in ballast and in Convoy OB-322 she was torpedoed by German submarine U-98 and sunk 270 miles Se of Greenland."
> 
> Unlikely the bell was taken from the wreck. Perhaps it was taken off the ship before the war for safe keeping.
> 
> Stephen


My Grandfather lost his life on the Marconi as a result of being torpedoed by U98. A family member discovered this information recently by chance as our Fathers were both just little children when their father passed away so had no knowledge to pass on to us. What happened to the Bell? would love to see a picture if possible. Thank you for your time.


----------

